# Batteries, once again.



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

All these forums love battery discussions so I thought I'd add one more. 

Over the weekend my son finally had to replace the original batteries in his Dodge/Cummins. Bought truck mid-yr in 2000.

If he had paid a little closer attention the batteries would have lasted longer. Found on both batteries the clamp bolt corroded to point one of the neg bolts completely corroded through, that battery hadn't seen any electrons flowing for some time and was shot. The other battery handling all the load and getting tired. The bolt on the second battery also near being completely corroded to point where it wasn't exerting any clamping pressure.

For the lack of paying attention, this set him back almost $200. And to think batteries were only a doz yrs old. What a shame.

Wish I were seeing a doz yrs between changing batteries instead of about 6. :lmao:


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

A good way to protect cable ends on the battery from corrosion is to coat them with wheel bering grease - i did that years ago on my truck and havent had an issue since.


----------

